# Boxing , not so much anymore .



## frontline (Feb 27, 2018)

Used to watch HBO boxing , now they have Andre Ward giving his 2 cents . Bye Bye .


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 2, 2018)

MMA


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah, RIP boxing. Too bad for boxers that just started late.


----------



## SB85 (Apr 4, 2018)

There's too many promoters not willing to work together to make the best fights. Then you have boxers with huge egos making unrealistic demands.




MMA took over because there is no BS politics between promotional companies/plus fighters are willing to fight the best in their divisions without making excuses.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jun 9, 2018)

I went from a huge boxing fan as a kid, to a huge mma fan as a teenager/adult, and now I'm cycling back to boxing. 

I got on the Lomachenko train on like his 6th fight against Rocky Martinez and it's been fun watching him just continue to clown everyone. He's the best fighter in the fight game right now, even better than DJ is in MMA.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

I was raised on some of the giants of the game. The guys today suffer from comparison. {1st round bell at 20:11}


----------



## SB85 (Jun 9, 2018)

There is a good night of boxing coming on tonight.


Terence Crawford Vs Jeff Horn

Leo Santa Cruz Vs Abner Mares

Jermell Charlo Vs Austin Trout


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jun 9, 2018)

I think Horn is game enough to put up a fight, but if he doesn't clip Bud in the first few rounds it's going to turn into an ugly fight for our Aussie friends.


----------



## SB85 (Jun 9, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> I think Horn is game enough to put up a fight, but if he doesn't clip Bud in the first few rounds it's going to turn into an ugly fight for our Aussie friends.




I hope Crawford continues to impress, being as would like to see him Vs Spence.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 9, 2018)

NaturalFarmer said:


>


Corrales one of the best ever! RIP


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 9, 2018)

I prefer Boxing, not that im a huge fan.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 9, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> I think Horn is game enough to put up a fight, but if he doesn't clip Bud in the first few rounds it's going to turn into an ugly fight for our Aussie friends.


Horn was unheard of even here in aussie until he fought Paki. Lets face it Paki should of retired and wasn't his best. Points decision was controversial and none of us like a legend getting beat.
Horn has something to prove. He will be the under dog and that's always the best position to be in. He doesn't need to win to impress I don't think, he just has to fight well and that will open the door to more lucrative American fights. 

His is a great story though isn't it? School teacher comes from know were to become world Champion, quits day job. He hasn't got the classic Boxer personality either. That's a nice change, he is more like Kostya Tszyu in that regard.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jun 9, 2018)

Well I don't know what to say about Horn. He didn't get embarrassed necessarily, but that was a pretty thorough beat down.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 9, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> Well I don't know what to say about Horn. He didn't get embarrassed necessarily, but that was a pretty thorough beat down.


Yea, he got outclassed. No argument. Lets hope he can learn something. He did well to take that punishment.
It was the result most would of predicted. Lets hope (im an aussie) he did enough to earn some more American lucrative fights.

He was humble and classy in defeat to. That will earn him a few fans I think.
"He's a very good boxer. I thought I could beat him coming forward. Well done to Terence Crawford. He's a great fighter," Horn said after the fight."

"He was strong, he didn't seem like a smaller guy. Good on him. I wish I could have kept going to the end."


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2019)

Keith Thurman is fighting tonight on Fox. Programming just began.


----------

